# The art of staying logged in



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I wish someone could let me know how, because this cunt shagging fucking arsehole of a website keeps logging me out, every fucking arse shitting time. I am not amused. :evil:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

there is a little option when you log in that says "leave me logged in"

however, on my iphone even when ticking that it doesnt work and it is annoying

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Make sure your browser is accepting cookies, and not clearing them down after closing the browser.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> there is a little option when you log in that says "leave me logged in"
> 
> however, on my iphone even when ticking that it doesnt work and it is annoying
> 
> ...


Works fine on mi iPad


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

works fine on mine just not on my phone

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Make sure your browser is accepting cookies, and not clearing them down after closing the browser.


He's probably for it set to delete all history & cookies to hide his porn obsession from his other half 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I find that using tapatalk is a far superior interface than the website and you don't get the login/out issues. All the typing I've lost because of the logout !


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mullum said:


> I find that using tapatalk is a far superior interface than the website and you don't get the login/out issues. *All the typing I've lost because of the logout* !


 My browser has a back button option so nothing is lost. :wink:

_Back Button,
open new tab,
Log in on new tab,
close new tab,
refresh old tab._


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

On my browser, if I create a post/message and click send - but I get sent to the login page - the back button doesn't return to the page with the post/message. It's lost forever ! I'm sure I can't be the only one this happens to ?
Although I do this forum on my iPhone via tapatalk 99% of the time now.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Callum-TT said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure your browser is accepting cookies, and not clearing them down after closing the browser.
> ...


Funny that's the first thing that popped into your head. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans m8 you should know by now only way to ensure the cunt named thing doesnt keep logging you out is to stand on ya head while drinking ribena through a rolled up blade of grass. simples bud......gazz to the rescue once again


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> oceans m8 you should know by now only way to ensure the doodah named thing doesnt keep logging you out is to stand on ya head while drinking ribena through a rolled up blade of grass. simples bud......gazz to the rescue once again


Ahh Gaz I've missed you. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> On my browser, if I create a post/message and click send - but I get sent to the login page - the back button doesn't return to the page with the post/message. It's lost forever ! I'm sure I can't be the only one this happens to ?
> Although I do this forum on my iPhone via tapatalk 99% of the time now.


Get this the odd time too. Also if I don't connect to the server. I tend to just copy to clipboard if it's a lot of text, that way I can just paste it if it decides to take a shit on me :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

For sure. Although with tapatalk it's not an issue. But typing on a tiny touchscreen and forever editing the mistakes is ! I've also had tapatalk crash whilst I'm typing too :-(


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Gazzer said:


> oceans m8 you should know by now only way to ensure the doodah named thing doesnt keep logging you out is to stand on ya head while drinking ribena through a rolled up blade of grass. simples bud......gazz to the rescue once again


So pleased to see your orbit is coinciding with ours again Gazzer, have you seen Ant in your travels through time and space???
Your eclectic banter is missed so much

Stewart


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

OeTT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > oceans m8 you should know by now only way to ensure the doodah named thing doesnt keep logging you out is to stand on ya head while drinking ribena through a rolled up blade of grass. simples bud......gazz to the rescue once again
> ...


Hey up Stewart me old cockahoop, im still about at times mate. It all depends on the time distortion factor between my reality & the forum having information in place to read......if you get me 

Regarding Ant, hmm that is a hard one tbh as jim asked me the same question on another reading section within this thing called a forum. Not sure if i replied in good military fashion or not.....no i havnt is the reply haha. I last heard he was harvesting moon crabs for the upcoming lunar ball or something. Atb gazz


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Happening to me everytime I try and post a pic


----------

